# System off to Save Battery (Please turn ignition off or start engine).. ford escape. All i wanna do is tune this sum *****!



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Ah yes technology......... my 2015 ford escape TI keeps shutting the radio/etc down while running off the battery. I'm only down to about 12.3v when this happens.

My old battery charger took a dump and wouldn't charge at all. Decided to get a Noco Genius 10A charger to use. Seems to work fine, but only takes battery to about 13v before it starts to go into a trickle/maintenance mode. 

At any rate this wonderful "feature" keeps shutting me down while i try to do some tuning, not really up for running the car all the time when I want to play around with setting up the audio system. I've tried to time it right so it doesnt go below 12.5v (i have a cigarette lighter port dmm dongle plugged in to moniter voltage.), but it still is shutting down.

I tried to use my noco charger in 10A supply mode as well, it held the battery at 12.7v... the damn thing still shut itself off. 


Anybody seen this, any advice? The battery is a few years old, but does not appear to be bad by any means.


Thanks


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

It’s part of the battery monitoring system. 
I’m pretty sure Ford uses some type amperage clamp on negative battery cable. 

There should be a plug connected to it. Try and unplug it, see if anything changes. 
But it might throw code if you try to drive with it unplugged. 
I think you can disable through forscan if you have a OBD2 Bluetooth module. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I do have forscan and used it to get line outputs, not sure I want to monkey with it in there though. I'll see if I can find a plug, thanks.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Let's try this one  (the one in the back)


----------



## glockcoma (Dec 22, 2015)

bnae38 said:


> Let's try this one  (the one in the back)


How did it turn out?


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'll follow up tomorrow when I start tuning again, I'm optimistic .

It's unplugged, kinda a pita to do it.


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Working great, thanks!


----------



## bnae38 (Oct 3, 2015)

Well.. better at least. It still prompts me that its going to shut down after about 30min or so but i can push ok to override. It shut down on its own one other time too, but way better this way anyway.

I have the charger on fwiw, batt is staying above 12.3v.


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Unhooking the voltage sensor didn't work for my 15 focus st. I even tried running power straight to my distribution blocks and that didn't work. Higher amperage psu seemed to work well for demos. But I think it was a 30-50 amp cadence psu I borrowed.


----------



## Sirikenewtron (Nov 4, 2020)

interested in this as well, I have my battery management system unplugged on my F150 also which now keeps my voltage up to about 14.5 anytime engine is on but pretty much have to keep the truck running while doing tuning or even listening at low volumes for more than 5 or 10 minutes (which I don't really do much). I've been racking up idle hours now from tuning. 
I was actually looking into a better battery charger just for that purpose but looks like may not be a benefit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matti777 (Aug 27, 2020)

I ran into the same problem with my Mustang. I try to keep the sessions short by putting the laptop in the trunk so I can plug both the mic and DSP in at the same time and make changes on the fly. Its also easy to mute the stereo from the DSP to save the battery. I then take the laptop inside the house if I am going to analyze make lots of eq changes.


----------

